# Seamons Llangollen Panorama



## Alun (8 Apr 2009)

Who is interested in doing this 135km Audax on 16th May ?


----------



## longers (9 Apr 2009)

I'm tempted by it, will need to look into stealing or borrowing a car to get to the start though.


----------



## Plax (9 Apr 2009)

Tempting but I've never done an Audax before and I don't think I'd be fast enough for the roadies on my touring bike (no road bike as of yet).


----------



## longers (9 Apr 2009)

You'd need to average 12 kph for the whole ride Plax, you'd be fine surely?
This is averaged over the total time elapsed so includes cake stops et al.

Getting round and enjoying the day out is more important than keeping up with the quicker riders no?


----------



## Landslide (9 Apr 2009)

Tourer should be fine. As long as you don't load it up with panniers full of bricks or owt like that...


----------



## Tarbo (9 Apr 2009)

Any information on this ride or a link ? No far from me so may be interested. There's also a 172Km ride from roughly the same area at the end of May which I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## longers (9 Apr 2009)

I can't get it to link from the AUK website but it's listed there on that date under the Willington Hall start in the calendar.


----------



## Plax (10 Apr 2009)

longers said:


> You'd need to average 12 kph for the whole ride Plax, you'd be fine surely?
> This is averaged over the total time elapsed so includes cake stops et al.
> 
> Getting round and enjoying the day out is more important than keeping up with the quicker riders no?



I don't do kph, but Google says it's 7.45645431 mph? That's awfully slow, even with the CTC they average 9-10mph......
If that's the case then yes I could do that easily enough.


----------



## longers (10 Apr 2009)

It's a half eight start so you'll need to finish before eight in the evening if my maths is correct.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2009)

longers said:


> I can't get it to link from the AUK website but it's listed there on that date under the Willington Hall start in the calendar.


Links:

135 km event - Seamons Llangollen Panorama

208 km event - Seamons CC 'Tour of the Berwyns'

They sound like interesting events. On that date, I hope to be riding this one - 160 km - The Cotswold Challenge


----------



## longers (10 Apr 2009)

How did you get the links from the calendar Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2009)

longers said:


> How did you get the links from the calendar Colin?


The audax site uses a 'frame' to contain the pages so if you look at the address bar it always gives the address of the frame, not the contents of it. I got the addresses from the links in the calendar *before clicking on them*. 

In my Opera web browser, I just right click on the link and select _Copy Link Address_ from the popup menu. 

In Internet Explorer, that would be right click, then _Copy Shortcut_. 

In Firefox, it is right click, then _Copy Link Location_.

I think those frame thingies are a nuisance. Bookmarks don't work with them. If you navigate direct to one of those pages, there isn't a route back to the parent frame.


----------



## longers (24 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that Colin 

I won't be out to play for this, going to have to have a rest and it will have to be this weekend.


----------



## llanberispass (27 Apr 2009)

Hi everyone.

I am in the Seamons and have ridden this most years since inception. The start is from Willington Hall hotel with parking on site. The sign-on is inside the hotel with coffee (and tea) provided. The finish is at a pub about 1.5 miles away (downhill from pub back to hotel!). 

The route is great with quiet roads mostly (Colin will find this pleasant difference from Brian Robinson yesterday!). 

Times range from about 8.5 hours upto 12 (or more!) hours for the 127 mile route. Each to their own pace.

Route can be summarised as:

Across Cheshire plain to Welsh hills
First climb to cafe at Prospect Place.
Downhill followed by undulating ride along Dee valley to foot of Milltir Cerrig. Some 'stingers' there! Cafe in Corwen.
Over Milltir Cerrig (just checked and less than climb over Holme Moss yesterday just lot longer distance wise)
Two climbs over to Chirk (cafe) (one a nasty one at the end i.e. steep) then across Cheshire plain to finish (a little sting in the tail at the end).

Hope to see you on the day!

PS Makes a great training ride for Sportive riders but remember is self guided.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2009)

llanberispass said:


> The route is great with quiet roads mostly (Colin will find this pleasant difference from Brian Robinson yesterday!).


I'm sure I would if I rode the event, but I'll be riding the Cotswold Challenge instead!

Maybe next year, if I can arrange a lift with someone?

Enjoy it folks - it sounds excellent!


----------



## Alun (11 May 2009)

Has anyone signed up to do this ?

Will they accept entries on the day?


----------

